# More TIme Lapse



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

The clip w/ the hot air balloons and the blimp are pretty wild. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu-ICTkM4SE

and I got this clip from a piece in Wired w/ more.

Enjoy. 

H!


----------



## FightingShibas (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cool, would love to try that, will have to see if my camera has the capability to, then try to pic something that would be a cool shot to make. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Very nice. I wish they'd taken some high-res stills for desktop pictures - especially right around 30 seconds.


----------

